# Show Dog Health



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

What are you feeding anf how much?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ash-
I am feeding Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. I'm feeding about 3/4 cup of that...along with about a half cup of carrots. She normally gets fed 1 and 1/4 cup of dry food if I don't get to the carrots.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Karyn change her to green beans. Carrots are high in sugar and can cause her to gain weight. If you do the green beans make sure they are the no salt. 
Also I changed my food. Both Beau and Shelby were packing on the weight and not eating but 2 cups a day. My vet said that it had to be the food. Since I changed Beau to Wellness Core weight loss he has lost over 7 pounds. He said the food is probably for a very active dog which Beau isnt. I dont know if Maddie is but that might be some of it. I feel bad since I steered you to that food. It was good and they both loved it but it porked them up fast. 
Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Karyn change her to green beans. Carrots are high in sugar and can cause her to gain weight. If you do the green beans make sure they are the no salt.
> Also I changed my food. Both Beau and Shelby were packing on the weight and not eating but 2 cups a day. My vet said that it had to be the food. Since I changed Beau to Wellness Core weight loss he has lost over 7 pounds. He said the food is probably for a very active dog which Beau isnt. I dont know if Maddie is but that might be some of it. I feel bad since I steered you to that food. It was good and they both loved it but it porked them up fast.
> Good luck with the weight loss.


No no...don't worry...Maddie is quite an active dog. I'll try the green beans...what about frozen ones...but steam them? 

What about supplements guys?


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Caryn,
I also use the green beans or 100% pure pumpkin for a change in taste for them 
For supplements at shows and during a good workout I use K-9 Superfuel.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well...now I am hearing that if Maddie isn't dropping weight...I should switch foods...bummer. And I didn't want to get on this so called "dog food mary-go-roud". I think she actually likes this food that she's on. But...I'm hearing so much. 

Maybe I'll try the green beans...

I've heard Missing Link supplements are good. What about a tablet a day thing?

What do you guys do to get them in top and fit condition?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

How much weight are you looking to take off Maddie? If you're only trying to shave off a couple of pounds, let's say 2-3, then I don't think it's necessary to change her food. Just cut back and use the greenbeans/pumpkin to help you along. If she's more significantly overweight, let's say 10 lbs or more (I'm no expert, I'm just throwing out ballparks here), then switching may be a good idea as you could be feeding her a food that has too many calories for her to process with her current activity level. Keep in mind that her level of activity fluctuates depending on the weather and your amount of free time. I would imagine that she's been relatively inactive this winter (I know Jersey's activity level has taken a hit). 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> How much weight are you looking to take off Maddie? If you're only trying to shave off a couple of pounds, let's say 2-3, then I don't think it's necessary to change her food. Just cut back and use the greenbeans/pumpkin to help you along. If she's more significantly overweight, let's say 10 lbs or more (I'm no expert, I'm just throwing out ballparks here), then switching may be a good idea as you could be feeding her a food that has too many calories for her to process with her current activity level. Keep in mind that her level of activity fluctuates depending on the weather and your amount of free time. I would imagine that she's been relatively inactive this winter (I know Jersey's activity level has taken a hit).
> 
> Julie and Jersey


With the weather this winter she hasn't gotten much exercise...so I think I'll stay on what I'm on...and we'll be doing an agility class this late February or March. We're hopefully getting one of the better ones. So, Maddie will have to be on a strict 'diet' if that's what you want to call it.

I've looked at the ingredient list...over and over...and have found nothing wrong with it...

I'll see what our new vet says...if I can find a new one. Maybe they'll be able to help!


----------

